# NASCAR Tjet series open invitation!!



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

To all H.O slot car racers,
Raceplace Hobby's located in the Quakertown farmers market in Quakertown P.a, will be holding its second annual NASCAR Tjet series. Starting August20th, 2011 - May 19th, 2012 (The third sat. of every month at 6pm) The series consists of 7 seasonal races and 3 chase races. each driver earns a point for each lap made with bonus points for the pole position and winning a race. Top 3 drivers and the seventh place driver at the end of the season with the most points wins trophy's and cash prizes.
For more information please PM me and i will send you out an information packet with all the current rules and guidelines.
Hurry! Its only a month away till race day!:thumbsup:
Jamie


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump..bump


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

bump up


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Rules??


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No rules , just race


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish I was closer!!! Sounds fun!!


----------



## rickreeder (Jul 22, 2011)

*No rules???*

No rules, huh? Damn, that sounds like it's right up my alley! I wish I lived closer, too. I can see it now, an unlimited T-Jet class!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No, I guess there are actually rules, I just said that.
P.S. I do race in this series.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*rules*

I got a copy of the rules from Jamie & they look like a good set of specs and procedures that will make for nice, fun series of races. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ummm, did you want todays rules? yesterdays rules? or tomorrows rules?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> ummm, did you want todays rules? yesterdays rules? or tomorrows rules?




That's funny :jest:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

The first race of the season has been rescheduled to Sept.17th 2011


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

This weekend is the NASCAR Tjet series race at the Qmart in Quakertown. Sept. 17th 2011. Race will start between 6-6:30pm (roughly.) If you are racing the series? come early for practice.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is race time!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tonight...toNIGHT...TONIGHT... ??????????????????????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so,.... any results? Jamie in first second and third?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I heard they had 7 racers, Jamie did not race for some reason. I was not there so I can't really comment. He was there. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll get the dirt this afternoon!


----------

